# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Κακή εικόνα σε μερικά κανάλια

## Panoss

Έχω τον αποκωδικωποιητή Legent HD tuner Max.
Τα περισσότερα κανάλια τα δείχνει οκ.
Έχω πρόβλημα με το ΝΕΡΙΤ, ΝΕΡΙΤ ΗD, Vouli TV. Ίσως ένα ή δύο ακόμα.
Η εικόνα 'αναβοσβήνει', αλλάζει η φωτεινότητα από frame σε frame.
Στην 'ποιότητα λήψης' όμως του αποκωδικοποιητή δείχνει αρκετά καλά, συνήθως άνω του 90%.
Και στην 'ένταση' (το γράφει στα πολωνικά, 'intenzivnoscu', κάπως έτσι, υποθέτω ότι ξέχασαν  να το μεταφράσουν στο firmware) συνήθως πάνω από 65%.
Η κεραία ειναι στραμμένη προς Πάρνηθα.
Τι λέτε ότι είναι; Θέμα λήψης;

----------


## perithess

Συνήθως θέλει ένταση πάνω από 70% αλλά και ποιότητα πάνω από 95%. Δοκίμασε να δεις τους κονέκτορες κτλ μήπως στρώσει.

----------


## Panoss

Κονέκτορες υποθέτω εννοείς βύσμα κεραίας και το Scart (αυτό χρησιμοποιώ).
Τα χω ελέγξει, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.
Καλώδιο Scart έχω δοκιμάσει 3, δεν αλλάζει κάτι.
Αλλά αν ήταν αυτό το προβλημα, θα 'χαν πρόβλημα όλα τα κανάλια. Όχι μόνο αυτά που αναφέρω.

----------


## aktis

Δεν εχουν ολα τα κανάλια  την ιδια ποιότητα λήψης παντου  . Προφανώς , ο πρώτος πολυπλεκτης της ΝΕΡΙΤ ( βουλη Νεριτ κλπ ) ειναι πιο αδύναμος στην περιοχή σου και σου κάνει αυτα τα κόλπα  . Ο Περικλής σου λέει για τις ενωσεις RF ( οχι το σκαρτ ) γιατι καπου μπορει να υπάρχει προβλημα και να δυσκολεύεται η λήψη σου .

----------


## PARKER

Υπάρχουν αρκετοί στην Αθήνα με πρόβλημα στη λήψη από την ΝΕΡΙΤ (όλα τα κρατικά, Βουλή, κλπ) Η στάθμη σήματος είναι πολύ καλή αλλά η ποιότητα κυμαίνεται από 30 έως 95%

----------


## SV1DB

Yπάρχει  πρόβλημα  με την ΝΕΡΙΤ  με παράπονα από όλα τα σημεία που βλέπουν  Πάρνηθα
Οι  πομποί  είναι μικρής  ισχύος  και με οριακό σήμα  γι αυτό υπάρχουν  τα "παγώματα" κάντε 
υπομονή μέχρι  την άνοιξη  του 2015  όταν θα αγοράσει  σταθμούς η ΝΕΡΙΤ  και βλέπουμε.

----------


## SV1DB

Για να αλλάξεις τα Πολωνικά  πήγαινε  στο menu  και στις  ρυθμίσεις  που αφορούν την χώρα- γλώσσα  βέβαια θα στην βγάλει
στα Πολωνικά αλλά  πίεσε  δεξί τόξο  και θα αρχίσει να αλλάζει γλώσσες  πρέπει να έχει και Ελληνικά.

----------


## ggr

Δοκιμασε προς Υμηττο η Αιγινα αν εχεις οπτικη επαφη. Σε ποια περιοχη εισαι?

----------

